# My first fruit wine: Orange wine :)



## BIGJEFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Well after 3 years of making wine from kits, I decided to give fruit wine a go...
I started my batch today here's the ingredients I used:

-Frozen Orange juice concentrate
-raisin
-fresh oranges

I hope it goes well, I'll keep you guys posted, fell free to comments and tips welcomed!!

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 16, 2010)

hey Big Jeff welcome to our forum. Your orange wine sounds good. Please do keep us posted. How about going to our introductions thread and let us know a bit about you and what youve made. good to have you here.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> hey Big Jeff welcome to our forum. Your orange wine sounds good. Please do keep us posted. How about going to our introductions thread and let us know a bit about you and what youve made. good to have you here.



Done! 
Bigjeff


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Should I stir it more than once a day?


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2010)

Post the recipe so we can help


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 17, 2010)

3x 475ml cans of frozen concentrated orange juice
4x fresh oranges sliced
4 lbs raisins
5 gallons of water
pectine enzyme pwdr
8lbs of corn sugar
yeast nutrient 
wine yeast
campden tablet


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2010)

OK thats real low on concentrate and fresh fruit for 5 gallons.
When using concentrate we suggest 3 12oz cans per gal. How far along are you? By what you added you will have alcohol and colored "wine" 
Whats your starting gravity?


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK thats real low on concentrate and fresh fruit for 5 gallons.
> When using concentrate we suggest 3 12oz cans per gal. How far along are you? By what you added you will have alcohol and colored "wine"
> Whats your starting gravity?



I just started it yesterday, added the yeast this morning...
the starting gravity was 1.092.
the original receipe called for 1x 6oz can of concentrate, 1 orange and 1 lbs of raisins for 1 gallon


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2010)

I would strongly suggest you get more concentrate. 
BTW do you have a TA (acid) test kit? If not U need to get one if doing fruit wines and Acid Blend


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> I would strongly suggest you get more concentrate.
> BTW do you have a TA (acid) test kit? If not U need to get one if doing fruit wines and Acid Blend



so if my cans are 16oz, I should add 9 for a total of 180 oz?
I don't have a test kit...I'll get one now I guess 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2010)

yes 180oz sounds right. Then ck gravity again. do not add it frozen as it may shock the yeast already in


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so I ran at Costco to get the orange juice, it's now soaking in warm water for a while, I'll make sure to take the temp b4 dropping it in the must...
I can only get an acid test kit tomorrow...what numbers (I imagine PH) am I looking for and how do I correct if I need to?


----------



## joeswine (Sep 18, 2010)

*orange wine*

another good way to make this wine is to use any cheap white wine for a base and make a fpac of valencia oranges,added to the base it is the traditional way of making a very old wine,dates back to the romans,and greeks time frame.........try it is the real thing.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 18, 2010)

joeswine said:


> another good way to make this wine is to use any cheap white wine for a base and make a fpac of valencia oranges,added to the base it is the traditional way of making a very old wine,dates back to the romans,and greeks time frame.........try it is the real thing.



think out side the box


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Joeswine: thx! I'll try that next time!!

So I waited until my orange concentrate was at 75 degree and poored it in my must last night.

I went to stir my wine today and it was bubbling very nicely! what a nice smell in the basement!!

The density was down to 1.062 thins morning so I think i'm on track....


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep us posted


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> Keep us posted



Thx a bunch for the help!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 18, 2010)

I did the acid test and it gave me 8.5...that seems like a lot no? Or is it to be expected since I'm using oranges as my base?


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2010)

OK .85 is high so you need to bring it down w/ Calcium Carbonate


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK .85 is high so you need to bring it down w/ Calcium Carbonate



ok, i'll go to the wine store again tomorrow! 
What should I be aiming for?


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2010)

shoot for .60


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> shoot for .60



ok thanks!
I will mesure again to make sure before adding anything...i'm not 100% I did it right the first time...


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 19, 2010)

I took the S.G this morning and it's already at .010!!
I'm thinking about starting a badge of skeeter pee wirth the slurry so I'll rack at 1.005 what do you guys think?


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2010)

go for it..


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 19, 2010)

So just to make sure.....
The slurry is what ever I got left in the primary fermenter after staining the fruits?
How do I keep it until my must is ready for the skeeter pee?
Do I also add some of my orange "juice" (I'll have plenty left)


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 19, 2010)

All right!
S.G reached 1.005 so I racked it into a 5 gal carboy and a 1 gal bottle, I first taught about putting it all in a 6 gal but decided to do it that way so I'll be able to use the stuff in the 1 gal to top up at the next stage (don't know if that was a good move??).
I also strained what was left in the fermenter to use as slurry for a badge of skeeter pee, there was quite a bit of juice left (about 6 cups) Is it how it's'done? It's'in the frige for now,I'll wait foe a reply b4 starting the SP...
Oh! I did have a taste and it quite good! REALLY orangy...that stuff is gonna be dangerous!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2010)

U on your way to OBSESSION !! LOL

All looks good


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 19, 2010)

Tom said:


> U on your way to OBSESSION !! LOL
> 
> All looks good



LOL starting making wine from fruits just made my pre_existing winemaking obsession worst!!!!


----------



## NSwiner (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't done by putting the slurry in the fridge while the SP got started .I just put it in a jug and fed it a little sugar to keep it going for couple of days . But if it's in the fridge make sure you get it out so it will warm up before adding to the lemon juice mix . The slurry is the lighter coloured yeast stuff that settles on the bottom of the bucket you would normally throw out . I never throw any out now use it for SP or making any wine I start that has cranberry in it since it's hard to start also .

BTW I think SP started with an orange slurry would be fanstatic .


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 25, 2010)

*racking & campden tablets?*

2 questions today...

1.My wine is ine the carboy for the secondary fermentation, according to the recipe I should leave it there for 3 weeks but after only 2 it's not bubbling anymore, SG is at 1.000 and I've put a pic of what it looks like...Should I rack it now?







2.How many campden tabs should I put in for 5 gal?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Just because you dont see bubbles dont mean its finished. Your gravity will tell you that. It should go down more to around .990. I would also give it more time to compact all the lees as well. Dont be in a hurry to rack.
Remember the 3 "P's"
You cant rush winemaking it has a mind of its own.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Just because you dont see bubbles dont mean its finished. Your gravity will tell you that. It should go down more to around .990. I would also give it more time to compact all the lees as well. Dont be in a hurry to rack.
> Remember the 3 "P's"
> You cant rush winemaking it has a mind of its own.



Thank you Tom!!

3 P's?
what about the campden?


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Patience
Patience
Patience

1 tab per gallon crushed and dissolved before adding.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Patience
> Patience
> Patience
> 
> 1 tab per gallon crushed and dissolved before adding.



Once again thx for the info lol


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 29, 2010)

*Stabilisation-clarification*

My wine has been stuck a .998 for the last 3 days...I think it's done fermenting...

For stabilisation, I'm going to rack it in a clean carboy, put in 5 campden tablets and the 4 tbs of sorbate.

Do I need to degas since i'm going to let it age and clear in the carboy for at least 6 months??

Thx!

EDIT: By the way it tastes great!!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2010)

STOP !
4 tablespoons of Sorbate is to much!
1/2 TSP per gal so you need 2 1/2 TEASPOONS


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> STOP !
> 4 tablespoons of Sorbate is to much!
> 1/2 TSP per gal so you need 2 1/2 TEASPOONS



Ok thanks, I must've screwed up my calculations....
What about the degasing part? ( I usualy use a whip and a drill to do it on wine kits) Do I do it here??


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 29, 2010)

After googleing it, I saw that de-gasing is not necessary on a lot of fruit wines if you let it sit for 5-6 months before bottling...I'll see then if I taste it and it's still fizzy i'll de-fas it then...
So I racked my orange wine, it went well until I went to poor the sorbate-campden mix (I dilutted them in about 1 cup of water)...My carboy was a little full.......next time I,ll stop racking in the mddle and *** the mixture...


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2010)

I would degas. This helps get all the trapped gas out. By doing this it helps clear the wine. Otherwise it will hold the particles up thus take longer. 
Now on degassing I hate the whip. You dont want to introduce air in the wine rather take gas out, So, get the Fizz-X and slowly stir to create a vortex.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Sep 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> get the Fizz-X and slowly stir to create a vortex.



is that the metal one whith the wings at the end?
I used to have one and I think the movers forgot to pack it last time we moved....The local brew store didn't have any at the moment I needed one so I got the whip....and never bottered to replace it, I will now that you told me so


----------



## Tom (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes
I think BOTH of our sponsors carry it


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 13, 2010)

What is orange wine supposed to look like?
I did a super-K treatment to it but it's still somewhat opaque...







Is this what's it's supposed to look like? When i look at it with a flashlight there's no particulates floating around...


----------



## joeswine (Oct 15, 2010)

*orange wine*

HOW DOES IT TASTE AND IF YOU WANT TO DEGAS DO SO:IF YOU LIKE THE TASTE STOP WHATS LEFT OF FERMENTATIOn NOW,OR CONTINUE>>THE WINE IS YOURS TO CONTROL ALWAYS


----------



## closetwine (Oct 15, 2010)

joeswine said:


> HOW DOES IT TASTE AND IF YOU WANT TO DEGAS DO SO:IF YOU LIKE THE TASTE STOP WHATS LEFT OF FERMENTATIOn NOW,OR CONTINUE>>THE WINE IS YOURS TO CONTROL ALWAYS



You don't CONTROL wine, you guide it in the right direction gently. And you never try to stop fermentation because somewhere along the line you'll end up with bottle bombs.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Oct 24, 2010)

My wine was clear, I pulled some in a wine glass and looked at the light trough it and there was no sediments.

I added 3 cans of concentrated orange juice (the frozen stuff)
I bought the low acid one, tawed it and brought it to a temp of 75*.

I trandfered my wine back to the primary and added the concentrate, stirred for about 2 mins with the whip & drill then transfered back to a clean carboy.

only 2 hours after there was a 4'' accumulation on sediments at the bottom of the carboy, is that normal? Should I have backsweetened before adding any clearing agents?

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep Normal. Thats why we say to do the f-pac before clearing and after adding Meta and Sorbate.
Add your clearing agent and wait 3-4 weeks then rack leaving the sediment behind.


----------

